# Tuesday 7/5 Report



## kmo (Aug 23, 2010)

Brought the boat down to the Gulf for a week of vacation, fun, and fishing. Decided to take a long run Tuesday 7/6 based upon analysis of water on Florida Offshore using the Supermap. It indicated there would be blue-ish water down near Ram Powell, Marlin, and Beer Can rigs. So we loaded up with fuel, bait, ice and took off. My nephew and his buddy along for the trip with us for the first time salt water fishing. Tuesday's water conditions were great, just a small bit of wind, out of the north in the morning. Gulf was calm and we made good time running out at 36mph. We found a great weed line 40 or so miles out, so we set out a pattern of 7 lines and worked it for 45min. This weed line was very well formed and full of all kinds of trash. It had been there awhile because we could see several kinds of bait fish, small sea turtle or two, a small triple tail, lots of birds. Very, very fishy looking. Unfortunately, with the water a bit dirty from the Mississippi flood, nothing was willing to take a shot at our baits, so we pulled lines in and headed further out. When we got to the BP Marlin rig, the water was very clean and a decent blue water. Put out our trolling set again and had two immediate hits but missed the hook sets. worked the Marlin for an hour or so and had a couple more knockdowns but nothing we could get a hook set on. We pulled lines in and nudged up close to rig to see what we could jig up. AJ's, rainbow runners, Almaco Jack, Bonita, a blackfin or two, and a shark. Boys had a great time. Decided to run over to Ram Powell and the water was also clean and blueish. On the way we saw a whale and watched it for a few minutes, didn't see anything else around it but it was very cool to see. Whale finally decided to dive deep so he/she showed us his/her fluke and was gone. Trolling by Ram Powell we had two knockdowns on first pass which looked like billfish strikes based upon the strike and the slashed baits. Sucked to miss another hookset. We trolled around Ram Powell for 45min to an hour with very little action, so decide to see what we could jig up there and find any more blackfin or chunk up yellow fin. We did almost the same at Ram Powell as we did at Marlin Rig. We did see a bunch of fish, probably tuna - at least that's what we were hoping, crashing the surface a half mile or so off Ram Powell, so we ran over and worked the area for a while. Whatever the fish were, they sounded when we came over and we couldn't entice them back up. After have hit and miss action, we decided to begin working our way back home. Headed toward the Beer Can rig and noticed the blue water turned to blue green. We could see color change breaks but nothing else interesting to convince us to put baits in the water. We trolled around the Beer Can which was in greenish water and got nothing. Finally decided to head back to the barn and stopped by a couple snapper spots for some meat. All in all, a long day but fun. My nephew and his buddy had a great time. Seeing the Oil rigs, helicopters, supply ships, and the whale were all firsts for them. Those of us lucky enough to enjoy the Gulf may forget how lucky we are but having those kids with us, allowed us to "reset" our perspective. No trophy fish for the boys but lots of fun, fresh blackfin tuna sushi on the boat, and a great day overall. :thumbsup:


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like a good trip. Where did y'all run out of? I am also from Atlanta and I keep my boat in Destin.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

That's what it's all about! Great report.

You a member of the ASWSC?


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I am heading that way friday afternoon with a few rookies, hopefully we can find the blackfin bite.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

All in all sounds like you had a good trip! We need pics!! I have always had good luck pulling spreader bars around the rigs and or near busting tuna. They seem to get bit when nothing else will (for tuna)

Robert


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool report. Would love to see some pictures!!!


----------



## kmo (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks gents. We did have a good time. We're working out of Pensacola Beach on this trip. Got a house rented down on Pensacola Beach and have the boat moored at Sabine Marina. I move the boat on a trailer to wherever I'm vacationing or fishing. Boat's name is "Where to Next?". It's fitting. Head Kned, I am a member of the ASWSC. I'm acting as the tournament director for our club "fun" tournament on Thurs, Fri, and Saturday. GAHunter, hopefully you've come down to join us for the tournament. 
For all, sorry, no good photos. I don't think we brought a camera, figure that one out. No women on the boat yesterday, so no photos :>)


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Ahh . without pictures it's just a Fish tale .


----------

